# FREEBIE 11th finger advertisement



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

First of all I just want to say I am not sure if this is the proper place for this…..

I saw an ad for this product on youtube.
I subscribed to the site and they did what they said. I got a FREEBIE.

FREEBIE link...

If this is improper please let me know….thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The last thing in need in my inbox is more crap.. particularly for a hunk of plastic that I won't use!

Cheers,
Brad

PS: It's not that I don't use push sticks/blocks/fingerboards, etc.. it's just too darn easy to make them out of scraps that don't cost me a dime and designed for the work that I do.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Mine came today … haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it looks like a nice idea!

They included their catalog with 'the Finger' ... I had no idea FastCap made that many products.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey guys hope you enjoyed using the 11 finger it was developed by a woodshop teacher in Kansas ia few of you had problems with the magnets coming out I made a quick video to explain how the thing works


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

got one the magnet fell out during shipping,wish the notch was deeper but the price was right.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

if you need a new magnet just e mail me at [email protected] and we will ship them right ouit


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW thanks for posting this. I got mine in the mail yesterday. I can allways use another push stick and this one is made really nice and ya can't beat free! I have to admit I have quite a few Fastcap items and none have disappointed.

I use rare earth magnets for lots of things around the shop. This is a good idea!

BTW, the catalog was cool too. I had not realized how much stuff they make.

thanks again!


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

it's funny everyone always learning things and that includes me. I had not known about this blog until somebody sent me an email and it sure is cool it's fun meeting all of you and I'm glad you like the 11 finger.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 18, 2011)

Where exactly do you sign up? I see a subscribe button below the video, but no place to put a address??


----------



## TomInIndy (Dec 22, 2011)

> Where exactly do you sign up? I see a subscribe button below the video, but no place to put a address??
> 
> - tvman44


hey Bob Here is the link below the video.

http://fastcap.us1.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=4b6cd3052005adbfe263c045e&id=8c1f8244f9


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> it s funny everyone always learning things and that includes me. I had not known about this blog until somebody sent me an email and it sure is cool it s fun meeting all of you and I m glad you like the 11 finger.
> 
> - Supermag


There is a bunch of your customers here … glad you found us!


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got mine a couple days ago. Well made and will be useful.
Thanks, FastCap.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 14, 2014)

Used mine today and it worked great. Thanks for posting the link and thanks FastCap.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

Kevin we're so happy you're pleased with the product we love using ours and we use it every day.
Paul


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Got mine on Friday, much appreciated.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Rick so happy to hear that 
Paul


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

I also received mine on Friday and the slots for the magnets seem like they're cut slightly undersized to keep the magnets in place with a tighter (vertical) fit against the faces of the magnets. I tried getting the magnets to come out by setting it on its side, tapping it, etc., and the magnets stayed put…your feature to discourage me from setting it on its side is broken!!!

Joking aside, it does look goofy standing up on the top of my fence, but it's pretty natural to grab it that way. I also thought it was handy when I used it at the bandsaw. Whether it's on its side or standing up correctly, it's easier to pick up than a push stick that lies down completely flat, and the bright color makes it stand out more in the corner of your eye. I'm not sure I'd buy one in the store vs. making my own version, but I do like my FastCap tape measure and I've been eyeing some other FastCap tools.

I previously had no idea that FastCap made so many products or that anyone could send in a product idea. I already knew you guys made good stuff, and although I thought some of the adhesive sticker products were a bit silly, I'm really starting to appreciate them more and I love your company philosophy.


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

Rob it is all good, i am glad you see some value in the product. When the idea was presented to me by Brian a woodshop teach in Kansas, i thought Genius!!!! I guess because i was a woodshop teacher and i knew it was the one thing i always feared, a kid not using the push the stick. I also said man, that would increase the chances of me using a push stick as well. At FastCap whenever i train people on any machine i always start the training by making the person hold up their hands and repeating this phase "they don't grow back" In many opinion anything that can improve the chance of protecting your fingers has great value in my mind. For Fastcap it has enough value that we are spending 10s of thousands of dollars giving them to woodworks around the world and even paying for the shipping in the lower 48.
Thanks
Paul

Here is the video of Brians Kids using the 11th finger 




Here is the video of Brian telling his story https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0ZZxNgIDJQ#t=21


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is even a better video of Brians Kids using the 11th finger


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is me explain why i love the 11th finger and how we named it


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I got mint the other day also haven't tried it yet but it's living on the saw waiting. To me it looks like a great tool doesn't feel awkward at all to hold in a using position. I want to thank Fast Cap for the tool and the wish book I glanced at it and can see a few bucks floating towards their way, as they have some nice stuff shown in it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> "they don t grow back"


Which is precisely why I bought a SawStop. My grandsons (13 and 15) think the 11th Finger sitting on the fence of my saw is a real hoot!


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link. I have quite a few Fastcap tapes, but did not know all the things they made. Mine showed up in a few days, and used it yesterday. Well made, never enough push sticks.

Thanks for the catalog as well!


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I also wish to add my thanks for the link, I registered and received my finger last week.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Did someone say 11 fingers?


----------



## Supermag (Jan 30, 2015)

I just wanted to say as the owner of Fastcap this is a great forum and I appreciate all the positivity here and thoughtfulness it is very encouraging enjoy the 11 finger and keep your other 10.
Paul


----------

